# تشخيص أعطال السيارات-تعلم اكتشاف عطل سيارك بنفسك- اسرع وحمل الآن



## noir (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

كتاب *تشخيص أعطال السيارات*


للتحميل

http://www.4shared.com/rar/zAPFCQrM/08___.html


دعواتكم ​


----------



## noir (4 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تعليق ولا رد؟!!!


----------



## راعي السوزو (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخوي لكن الرابط لا يعمل وهل هو باللغه العربيه؟؟


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل ان شاء الله يكون الرابط يعمل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## دقشة (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي noir جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## noir (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجازيكم ، والرابط يعمل باذن الله

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## حسين فؤادى (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ibrahim ms (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك


----------



## noir (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Ibrahim ms قال:


> جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك



والداي ووالديك ان شاء الله 

مشكور وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## MENA MAN (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب


----------



## noir (23 سبتمبر 2012)

على الرحب ، نحن في الخدمة


----------



## fullhouse (2 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم الأيادي


----------



## eng_alg (6 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## automotive (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااا ، ونرجوا متابعة المزيد


----------



## noir (11 أكتوبر 2012)

automotive قال:


> شكراااا ، ونرجوا متابعة المزيد



ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_archi (5 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## noir (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورون على الردود


----------



## alith (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى على المجهود ممكن موقع تانى للتحمل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الراااااااااااااابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

1000شكر


----------



## السلطان2012 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

يا اخي ايش صيغة الكتاب مارضي يشتغل هل يبغا مشغل خاص او ايش


----------



## ah25 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## noir (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلطان2012 قال:


> يا اخي ايش صيغة الكتاب مارضي يشتغل هل يبغا مشغل خاص او ايش



لم افهم وين المشكل؟


----------



## eng_alg (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ojajo (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد التحية والاحترام / الاخ noir
جميل من ان ترسل لزوارك هذا الكتاب وجزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت من عمل جليل
وانا والله في حاجة إلى برنامج (autodata 2012 (3.38 فارجو مساعدتي في ذلك 
وجزاك الله خيراً
*​


----------



## احمدالاسد1983 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل يطلعلي مايشتغل


----------



## waleedmarawan (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## صارة2008-11-08 (2 يناير 2013)

تعديل الرابط


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك


----------



## ahmed malik (4 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ahmed malik (4 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو التعديل....


----------



## noir (16 يناير 2013)

تم التعديل
الآن هو شغال اخي، موفق


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (22 يناير 2013)

اخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## alith (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع ولاكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجو التئكد


----------



## amin_shw (16 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً اخى العزيز


----------



## noir (16 أبريل 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط بتوفيق من الله


----------



## eng.M.Hasanin (17 أبريل 2013)

شكرا اخي 
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ؟ ؟ ؟


----------



## abdussamee (6 مايو 2013)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو رفعه من جديد على موقع جيد


----------



## hichemdeep (26 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## فقيه العرب (26 يونيو 2013)

The file link that you requested is not valid. :59:


----------



## husianisa (3 أغسطس 2013)

حقيقة موضوع رائع

للأسف الرابط لا يعمل
محتاج الكتاب ضروري ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## elreedy (4 أغسطس 2013)

اين الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط
ياجماعه لو سمحتم ماحدش يضع رابط الا وهو متأكد انه شغال مش معقول كدة بصراحة 
شكرا


----------



## eng_archi (9 أكتوبر 2013)

merci


----------



## ابوفيصل الاسلمي (16 أكتوبر 2013)

نفس المشكله الرابط مايفتح


----------



## ابوفيصل الاسلمي (16 أكتوبر 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير يااخوان
عندي استفسار بسيط سياره مازدا ٢٠١٢مشكله بالطاره تحذف يمين للآخر حتى في وضع الوقوف مجرد اترك ايدي من الطاره تفر للآخر يمين وسريع وخفيف اما اليسار ثقيل 
علماً ان اكثر من ميكانيكي يقول الخلل من علبه الدركسون


----------



## bas1977 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

رابط لا يعمل


----------

